# Faux "Leather" cover for Paperwhite, $10.99 Prime



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

(Comes in a surprising number of colors)

Since there are no Amazon reviews yet for this one, I figured I'd check here. Long gone are the K2 days when I was willing to spend for the bulky, heavy, but gorgeous Noreve and Oberon covers--after all, I've read coverless for over three years now, and the PW2 fits in the same hard sleeve I used for the Touch. But the darn Auto Wake feature roped me in; I've gotten too used to having that with my iPad Mini and I hate the tiny power button on current Kindles..

So...has anyone else tried this bargain, or do I need to write up when it arrives on Tuesday? I went with the purple, for a change.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

A few reviews have appeared on Amazon, including my own, and so far they're all positive. As I ordered this cover with Amazon Prime, it arrived today and I've had a few hours to use it. Overall, I'm surprised and pleased at the value it offers versus the Amazon branded case, and would certainly recommend it as an inexpensive alternative. It functions correctly as described in the product listing, seems well made, and fits the Kindle Paperwhite perfectly.

I'll put together a more detailed review a bit later, with pictures (it was already dark here when the cover was delivered).


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Looks like it is the one I got for my PW about 5 or 6 months back.  Love it.  Light weight, has held up great.  And the price is much better than Amazon's.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

*looks under the bed for the real Victoria...finds 20 pairs of shoes* That's proof, she must be around here somewhere! LOL

Actually, I bought the purple, if only to stand out amongst all the pink accessories strewn about.  But at this price, the pink will probably show up on my doorstep at some point. 

And yes, it fits the 2nd gen PW perfectly, as that's what I have.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I've had a chance to compare this case directly with the Amazon branded version, and wanted to add some details.

The Amazon case is about a millimeter taller and wider, which isn't a whole lot. It's also 1.3 ounces heavier--again, this doesn't seem like much, but it's enough that you may very well notice it when you're holding it. I did, which is why I eventually weighed them.

The leather on the Amazon case is heavily textured. The faux leather on the generic case is smooth by comparison. So far, it hasn't scratched.

The generic case has a microfiber texture fabric on the inside cover, while the branded case has a black denim look. The microfiber is a bit softer to the touch.

The plastic housing that surrounds the Kindle is thicker on the branded case, and encircles the edges of the Kindle almost completely. The generic one is open to some extent on the side closest to the spine of the case. Being enclosed *may* provide additional protection. It definitely makes the Kindle a bit tougher to remove. (For the record, I've dropped mine in the generic case several times. So far, no damage, and the Kindle has not simply popped out on it's own.)

One other notable difference: The magnet that triggers the on/off function is very obvious in the generic cover. You can see it laying under the liner. The one in the branded cover isn't noticeable at all, which is nice. Additionally: The one in the generic has been operating somewhat inconsistently for me in the last couple of weeks, though I haven't seen anyone else report that on the reviews. In a short time of testing, the branded cover seems to be performing a little better on that score--as that's a pretty small sample size, I'm not sure if it's a performance issue for the generic cover, or a problem with my Kindle. 

With the exception of the magnet function getting a bit sketchy, I still very much like my cheap find. Though the Amazon one is a bit more "polished" looking all around, it's not worth the $20 difference to me for the stock Amazon case. (More on the new custom printed Amazon cases is in another thread.) I've noticed the Prime price has gone up to $12.99 or so; to get the $10.99 price, you have to wait on mailing from China.


----------

